# My website is finally up



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

MIKI, I looked at your site. What beautiful pictures of the area. I will look at the other parts too besides the first page later on.
Best,Jean


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Gary,

I always enjoy looking at a new top bar site. I like the colors and the mix of photos and info.

Just a few comments. Some of the photos need to be resized. They will be much smaller in kilobytes and load alot faster. A monitor can only display 72 dots per inch. Anything more than that is overkill and just slows down the load time. IF your are using MS Office there's a small applet that will allow editing and resizing photos. I think it's called photoedit. It's not automatically installed but can be installed as an option.

There's a better solution to building web pages than the site building software that most hosts offer. A great wsiwyg html editor can be found at:

http://nvu.com/

It's the latest beta iteration of the Mozilla Composer and it's easy to use and it's free. Just playing with it is the best way to learn html. Save any web page and then open it up with nvu.

I have bookmarked your website and will return again to see what's happening in Germany:<) 

Regards
Dennis 
Knowing that building tbh web sites is almost as much fun as tbh beekeeping, especially in the winter.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

Dennis,
Thanks for the tip I resized the pics and posted some in the photo album. Soon I will change the info pages.


----------



## KSbee (Feb 18, 2005)

Miki- I didn't notice any starter strips in your pics. What did you use as guides?


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

I cut a shallow kerf in the center and melt wax in it.


----------



## onebigchaos (May 20, 2005)

that was a great website and pretty pictures i love the hive's how much does it cost to start one like that? i've onyl got langs and it looks like tbh's are awesome to raise new bee's in pm me with information plz thanks much


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

i enjoy the view also, how cozy!

i'd love to hear more about beekeeping in germany.

and i never hear much use from those german smokers


----------



## LET (May 24, 2005)

Great photographs. I really enjoy looking at the beehouse pictures. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Gary,

I've taken a look at Bravenet. It's a really good free web host for someone with basic needs. There's just header ads, which isn't too bad. The host is a little weak in the stats area and cgi,php extenstions, etc. But it does have FTP access and it's fast.

They more than make up for those few limitation by ease of use, especially for someone just starting out who wouldn't need that other stuff anyway.

So, all you tbh beekeepers, check out bravenet and build a website. It's alot easier than you think and it's free. And it can be alot of fun. Right Gary?

Regards
Dennis


----------

